
No More Pink Mustache - weinzierl
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/02/29/poof/
======
bluedino
>> Imagine that: a newer box and the monthly fee goes down!

It seemed to be like this every time I've renewed at a host.

Two questions: Rachel was still using a RHEL 6 machine. What?

And has the author ever mentioned why they don't use a VPS?

